# What Continent Are You From?



## Zebedee (Jun 13, 2010)

Choose one of the 7 continents listed. If you're from somewhere else, please explain.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Antarctica. 



Jk  I'm from North America.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

^ funny Jhon

Australia, because there are kangaroos.


----------



## Zyranne (Oct 15, 2014)

Europe


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

Europe


----------



## Mercury33 (Nov 1, 2014)

Europe as well! Three in a row, I feel so empowered haha!


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm from North America, but I've lived in Europe and Asia


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

North America


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I would be surprised if anyone picked Antarctica.

I chose North America because it's true.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

South America! I'm glad to see 2 other people are from South America!


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't understand why Europe is considered a continent (I understand - for political reasons- I just don't think it makes sense). Geographically, isn't Eurasia one continent?


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

Pangea.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

North Americaaaaa....!


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

Europe.
I see there are lots of Europeans :O


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Anybody from Central America & if so, do they consider Central America as included within the north american continent or is it a separate subcontinent/land bridge?

Just wondering because when I was a kid in school, we were taught that Central America is a land bridge between the American continents.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I live on a floating body of water in the middle of a sea/ocean. 

The nearest thing to me is Central America, and that is not an option.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Anybody from Central America & if so, do they consider Central America as included within the north american continent or is it a separate subcontinent/land bridge?
> 
> Just wondering because when I was a kid in school, we were taught that Central America is a land bridge between the American continents.


I don't live on the continent of America, but in the Caribbean and was told that it was apart of CA. I think that geographically CA is in the middle, it does not fit entirely to neither the N & S part of America. It depends on your perspective, if you see it as beginning, middle & end, or 2 half's. You could also see it as a bridge, I see that as a metaphor, sort of. I don't think its a separate continent since America in its entirety is composed of one continent not 3.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Gossip Goat said:


> I don't live on the continent of America, but in the Caribbean and was told that it was apart of CA. I think that geographically CA is in the middle, it does not fit entirely to neither the N & S part of America. It depends on your perspective, if you see it as beginning, middle & end, or 2 half's. You could also see it as a bridge, I see that as a metaphor, sort of. I don't think its a separate continent since America in its entirety is composed of one continent not 3.


I was referring to continents rather than plate boundaries.
While I was a kid in school we were taught that Central America (including southern Mexico) is a land bridge located between South America & North America.
I'm aware that the Caribbean plate extends under a section of Central America, but IMHO the Caribbean is part of an island chain that's independent of either the North American or South American continents. 

My curiosity is due to people's perspective possibly changing due to education material being revised &/or any inclusion/separatist attitudes imposed upon citizens of Central America.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I was referring to continents rather than plate boundaries.
> While I was a kid in school we were taught that Central America (including southern Mexico) is a land bridge located between South America & North America.
> I'm aware that the Caribbean plate extends under a section of Central America, but IMHO the Caribbean is part of an island chain that's independent of either the North American or South American continents.
> 
> My curiosity is due to people's perspective possibly changing due to education material being revised &/or any inclusion/separatist attitudes imposed upon citizens of Central America.


LOL yeah, it depends on how you were taught to see things. I only brought in the Caribbean to bring in the concept of CA.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Europe.


----------

